# Marvel characters in Disney games?



## Armadillo-002 (Sep 3, 2009)

How do you think Disney will incorporate marvel characters in to some of their games. Will the marvel characters work at all, or will they release them separately?.


----------



## Lucien21 (Sep 4, 2009)

I think they will keep them seperate.


----------



## Cayal (Sep 4, 2009)

Dunno, but it worked for Kingdom Hearts


----------

